# Ready meals



## NoCarb (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello! 
I am looking for ready chilled or frozen meals. I did try in the past Wiltishire or something like that, but these are horrible tasteless junk that only hospitals serve. No salt, no flavour, no taste, nothing.
Is there any other alternative that is tasty please? Also with greater variety?
I really çan't believe the obsession with salt, salt is bad only for a small percentage of the population and for most it's beneficial!
thanks!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, the trouble with a lot of ready meals is they are often high in carbs.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably your best bet is to cook up a batch & then freeze them as individual meals


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 11, 2017)

thanks but I don't mind the carbs at this point, I mind the taste


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 12, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> Hello!
> I am looking for ready chilled or frozen meals. I did try in the past Wiltishire or something like that, but these are horrible tasteless junk that only hospitals serve. No salt, ....


I've not looked at Wiltishire.  Everything I have looked at does have a ton of salt in.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2017)

The problem is not salt, it's too much salt each day, every day, which can affect blood pressure  6g a day is considered a safe maximum 

I'm with @Martin Canty - I cook up a big pan of chilli, or curry, or bolognese sauce etc. then divide it into portions and freeze it  Only stuff I want to eat goes into it, it's much cheaper (less than £1 a meal) and as tasty as I want it to be!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 12, 2017)

If you really want ready meals and don't want to batch cook (which is healthier and cheaper!) then try Iceland as they have the variety.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 12, 2017)

I find I am always disappointed in ready meals my friend often raves about M&S ones, but even those I find disappointing.


----------



## Browser (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm happy making up batches of the sort of stuff you guys make as I enjoy cooking. I'm interested to know what you accompany curry, chilli and Bolognes with. I had a Bolognese the other evening and had some wholewheat spaghetti but it spiked my BG by more the 3. Looks like I should just stick to cauliflower rice and courgette spaghetti.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 12, 2017)

Courgettes, butter nut squash spaghetti, cauliflower and broccoli rice is what I have with some of my meals. I use the peeler and grater for these no fancy machine can't justify the price lol!!!!


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 12, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've not looked at Wiltishire.  Everything I have looked at does have a ton of salt in.



any examples?
if you want saltless tasteless stuff definitely try Wiltishire, it's like hospital food


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 12, 2017)

Northerner said:


> The problem is not salt, it's too much salt each day, every day, which can affect blood pressure  6g a day is considered a safe maximum
> 
> I'm with @Martin Canty - I cook up a big pan of chilli, or curry, or bolognese sauce etc. then divide it into portions and freeze it  Only stuff I want to eat goes into it, it's much cheaper (less than £1 a meal) and as tasty as I want it to be!



only a tiny percentage have salt-sensitive hypertension, salt is harmless, unless you eat tons, but even water in tons is harmful


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

'Courgettes, butter nut squash spaghetti, cauliflower and broccoli rice is what I have with some of my meals. I use the peeler and grater for these no fancy machine can't justify the price lol!!!! '

I agree the price of the ready prepared veg  is horrendous. However I have arthritis in my fingers and hands and chopping veg is pretty difficult not to say painful. I love swede (no idea of carbs!) but gave up preparing fresh a year or so ago.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

According to Tesco 100g of their swede only has 2.3g carbs  x


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> According to Tesco 100g of their swede only has 2.3g carbs  x



That sounds good.
Anyone know who sells prepared, ready to cook?


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

Aye Asda and Tesco now a days I've seen it too. 

I have to say I don't cook the meals here my husband does but knows what I can and cannot eat now. 
I can cook but find it a chore so avoid if I can.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Aye Asda and Tesco now a days I've seen it too.
> 
> I have to say I don't cook the meals here my husband does but knows what I can and cannot eat now.
> I can cook but find it a chore so avoid if I can.


Thanks Dollypolly. Is your husband a loanable asset?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

Iceland also sell frozen bags of diced swede too  x


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Iceland also sell frozen bags of diced swede too  x


Thanks for that Kaylz.  I like Iceland but haven't been for a while. 
Anyone know about parsnips?  I love all veg, not a lover of fruit.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

Billysmum said:


> Thanks for that Kaylz.  I like Iceland but haven't been for a while.
> Anyone know about parsnips?  I love all veg, not a lover of fruit.


Unfortunately I don't have an Iceland near me, I've just googled prepared parsnips and have only come up with frozen roasting parsnips from Sainsbury's, a whopping 15.1g carbs per 80g serving though x


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

@Billysmum We do extras that are then tub up of a night as C always makes loads and he loves trying new things 
So we have stovies (I can't eat as it has potato in it)
Stew 
Chicken tikka 
The latter two I can eat with my veg of choice. You'll have to be quick though as son likes to come round and take them   too.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

@Kaylz i love parsnips but sadly they spike me so I shall be only having them Christmas time roasted in goose fat.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't say I'm a fan of them to be honest, my favourite veggies are petits pois, asparagus, Brussel sprouts, broccoli or cauliflower haha  x


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

Like all above bar the asparagus blurgh lol!!!!


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Like all above bar the asparagus blurgh lol!!!!


Yes I like all those veggies. Thought peas were a bit of a no no?
Yes Kaylz, I assumed even without being roast ready, that parsnips would be a bit extravagant.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh no it's great  x


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> @Billysmum We do extras that are then tub up of a night as C always makes loads and he loves trying new things
> So we have stovies (I can't eat as it has potato in it)
> Stew
> Chicken tikka
> The latter two I can eat with my veg of choice. You'll have to be quick though as son likes to come round and take them   too.


Ahhh chicken tikka..........drool.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

Billysmum said:


> Yes I like all those veggies. Thought peas were a bit of a no no?
> Yes Kaylz, I assumed even without being roast ready, that parsnips would be a bit extravagant.


Why do you think peas are a no no, an 80g serving of Tesco petits pois only has 4.3g carbs, mushy peas on the other hand I would avoid  x


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Why do you think peas are a no no, an 80g serving of Tesco petits pois only has 4.3g carbs, mushy peas on the other hand I would avoid  x


Not sure why I thought peas not great.  Heard it somewhere?
But good to know not so esp petit pois I love those.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Got so hungry reading this thread that I have just had wholemeal pitta, halloumi with chopped tomato,  onions, cucumber, and jalapeños.  
I know, pitta not great


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 13, 2017)

Billysmum said:


> Got so hungry reading this thread that I have just had wholemeal pitta, halloumi with chopped tomato,  onions, cucumber, and jalapeños.
> I know, pitta not great


Wholemeal is better for you though, I eat 2 slices 50/50 bread everyday , petits pois are lovely aren't they  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2017)

Peas are high carb compared to most veg, but not alarmingly so.  Certainly within my limits.


----------



## weecee (Apr 14, 2017)

I mostly make from scratch too and measure as I go, and do extra then I know what is in it. I freeze the overflow and label with the carbs so have a quick dinner on hand for lazy nights. Soup is always a good standby too and freezes well and can be used as a base for one pot dishes if I don't feel like doing too much.


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 14, 2017)

my thread got derailed!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 14, 2017)

I tried Weight Watchers ready meals but they shot my BG up big time.



> my thread got derailed!


 It happens.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 15, 2017)

*No* *Carb*, before I was watching what I ate I really liked 'Bighams - Meatballs Al Forno'.  Has lots of flavour but I would imagine it's off the scale with carbs.


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2017)

There's more derailments on this forum then on Virgin east coast it's just bang out of order


----------



## ERICSMUM (Apr 16, 2017)

I eat quite a few ready meals from M&S, I've learned from trial and error which I prefer. I live alone and find this is the best way to get more variety in my diet. I like the fact that they give quite a lot of nutritional info on the packs, such as fat, sugar and fibre.   I always add loads of salad or veg.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 16, 2017)

I love this but not the best diabetic food unless you do what I do and that is to make it last for 2 main meals over two days and add lots of extra fresh vegetables:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=273246429#r:sr:sr:38:1:2:70942731::c,search

or the healthy living alternative, I've not tried this one though:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=295628872

Some good deals over Easter


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2017)

Tesco actually do frozen curry's that come without anything so at a push you could buy those and have it with whatever you want although home made food is always going to taste better and be better for you x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> although home made food is always going to taste better and be better for you x


...and a darn sight cheaper too! I made a big pan of chilli the other day, divided into 8 portions for freezing - works out at about 60p a meal and tastes better than ready-made


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> ...and a darn sight cheaper too! I made a big pan of chilli the other day, divided into 8 portions for freezing - works out at about 60p a meal and tastes better than ready-made


Exactly when my mum makes soup there's heaps of tubs stashed in the freezer, win win really, heaps of food and barely costs a penny haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 17, 2017)

I have bought the curries (no rice) in Tesco before, but was shocked that are 2 servings. I would want the lot in one sittng!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have bought the curries (no rice) in Tesco before, but was shocked that are 2 servings. I would want the lot in one sittng!


I think this is why I find them expensive, even if they appear quite 'cheap' - there's not enough to feed a pigeon in most of them!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 17, 2017)

A comedian did a thing about that. It's so people on their own don't have to buy ready meals for 1. It's like going to a restaurant and being "a party of one".


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 17, 2017)

There is a new "veggie" rice 10 carbs per 100g it is apparently tapioca startch have tried it its not bad but at 1.99 its expensive. But will defo buy again for my curry.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 17, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Like all above bar the asparagus blurgh lol!!!!



Roasted with butter, garlic and balsamic vinegar


----------



## Radders (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm vegetarian so this might not interest you, but when I want a quick meal and have nothing in the freezer, these are some of my ready meals:

Tinned Baxter's soup
Packets of prepared lentils with veg
Just veg (buy the prepared ones if I am feeling averse to chopping) sprinkled with grated cheese or slathered with cream cheese
Greek yoghurt with mashed banana and peanut butter
Omelette with cheese, mushrooms, peppers

I nearly always have half a takeaway Indian meal in the freezer as I find the portions are more than I need. These just get blasted in the microwave and most improve for being allowed to blend.


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 18, 2017)

I like M&S chilled ready meals alot, but unfortunately I end up throwing some in the bin, as I cannot calculate accurately how many I need them each week.

Are there any frozen ones? I need the same variety/quality


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you can freeze most of the chilled ready meals from m&s.


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm pretty sure you can freeze most of the chilled ready meals from m&s.



Are you sure? I think it says they are not for freezing. Plus I don't know what the instructions would be to defrost them?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 18, 2017)

I know my mother in law freezes them, if you look at the cooking instructions they will have the cook from frozen instructions or whether they need defrosting first. If you're unsure then ask a member of staff for help next time you shop there and they will be able to show you the ones suitable. I know my mother in law freezes the curries and Chinese style ones. You are right, they are very tasty


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 19, 2017)

you are right, it says suitable for freezing
but it also says to defrost 24h in the fridge! is there a way to defrost it quickly within minutes and eat it ?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 19, 2017)

That's annoying! It's best to follow the instructions as you don't want to get food poisoning!


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 19, 2017)

that's what the instructions say, it says to defrost it in 24h at the fridge


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 19, 2017)

Best to follow the instructions. At least you know you can freeze them and defrost them for the next day.


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2017)

You could try the defrost setting on a microwave, provided you then cook them immediately, they should be OK. (And provided they aren't in foil containers)


----------



## Radders (Apr 19, 2017)

Robin said:


> You could try the defrost setting on a microwave, provided you then cook them immediately, they should be OK. (And provided they aren't in foil containers)


I freeze half my Indian takeaway on a Friday and thaw it out on a Wednesday.   I tip it out of the foil dish into a casserole dish then make sure it's mad hot. Not come to any harm yet!


----------

